# Building Information modelling (BIM) And construction management



## Ahmad Hinnawi (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الراقي واتمنى ان اتمكن من الاستفادة والافادة قدر المستطاع.....

اود في هذه المشاركة ان اطرح موضعا جديدا ومهما للغاية وهو 

[FONT=&quot]Building Information modelling (BIM) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]And construction management


[/FONT] لقد بدا هذا الموضوع يطفو على السطح مؤخرا بشكل كبير ونستطيع القول ان نظام BIM او ما يعرف ب ( 6D management) يعتبر المرحلة الجديدة في مجال المشاريع الهندسية بشكل عام وادارة المشاريع بشكل خاص لما له من فوائد وخصائص رائعة ومهمة ......

وبالمناسبة فهذا العنوان كان عنوان لمشروع التخرج الخاص بي والذي بحمد الله كان من افضل مشاريع التخرج في مجاله ( الادارة الهندسية ) مما اكسبني معرفة جيدة بهذا الموضوع ..... فاحببت ان اشارك اصدقائي وزملائي في هذا المنتدى هذه المعرفة خاصة وان المعلومات والمصادر شبه معدومة على مستوى المنتديات والمواقع العربية ..... 

وهنا ارجو من كل شخص من اي مجال لديه خبرة او معرفة بهذا الموضوع ان نتعاون فيما بيننا ليكون هذا الموضوع شاملا ومتكاملا لتعم الفائدة باذن الله......

وهنا سارفق رابط فيديو يلخص الموضوع بشكل عام 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V55fcehSam0
​ 
اخوكم 
م. احمد حناوي​


----------



## smasem66 (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم

فعلا الموضوع جديد على مسامعنا
يمكن سمعنا عنه في بعض البرامج الانشائيه زي الساب كان بيتضمن المسطلح دا لكن ماستخدمتش الخاصيه BrIM وكانت مختصر ل Bridge Information Modeller اعتقد ان الموضوعين متشابهيين مع اختلاف التوجهات


----------



## Ahmad Hinnawi (10 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم شكرا لتجاوك السريع .......

مع انني لم اسمع بمصطلح BrIM ولكن لابد من وجود صلة.....

BIM هو موضوع يخص جميع التخصصات الانشائية والمعمارية والادارية و المكانيكية...... واعتقد انك سمعت ببعض برامج BIM واشهرها REVIT الانشائي والمعماري و MEP وغيرها ....... وصدقني انني كنت اتوقع تفاعلا اكثر ... ولكن يبدو ان المصطلح لم ينتشر بصورة واسعة بعد....... مع ان بعض الشركات الكبيرة بدات تضعه شرطا للتوظيف.....

اتمنى ان يكون هناك تفاعلا اكثر لتعم الفائدة....


اخوك م. احمد ​


----------



## ابو نابغ (11 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم
نعم انه موضوع جديد ومهم في قطاع التشييد لمل له من دور في تعزيز الفهم للمشروع والتواصل بين مختلف اطراف المشروع ومن تقليص الاخطاء عند اجراء تغييرات على المشروع

ولكن كونك عملت مشروع تخرج على هذا الموضوع فمن المفضل ان تضعه على الموقع لكي تعم الفائدة وخاصة انك تطرح هذا الموضوع الحيوي والهام



وشكرا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (11 يوليو 2011)

ياريت توضح لنا الموضوع اكتر يا هندسة علشان نستفيد من خبرتك فى هذا المجال 
وايه علاقتة بادارة المشاريع .... ياريت مزيد من من التوضيح .... والشرح لتعم الفائدة للجميع 
واضح ان الموضوع مهم وجديد .... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmad Hinnawi (12 يوليو 2011)

اخي المهندس هيثم ..... اخي ابو نابغ شكرا لكما....
ان شاء الله ساطرح الموضوع بشكل مفصل باسرع وقت ممكن.....


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (14 يوليو 2011)

فى انتظارك يا هندسة ..... وانتظار الموضوع الجميل ال شوقتنا ليه 

على فكرة انا فى السعودية لو انت موجود فى السعودية ممكن تسبلى تليفونك وانا هتصل بيك 

- وياريت ترفع لنا مشروع التخرج ..... اكيد هنستفيد منه كتير 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (14 يوليو 2011)

لقد قرأت عن برامج وادوات تطبيق BIM واشهرها برامج revit سؤالى هنا ما امكانيه تطبيق فلسفه BIM على مشروع بنيه تحتيه Infrastructure كمشاريع الطرق او الصرف الصحى او حتى فى تخطيط مدينه سكنيه صغيرة او قرية سياحية تحتوى على تداخل للعديد من الانشطة هل هناك من البرامج ما يساعد على نمذجه مثل هذه المشاريع ام ان كل المتاح الان هو ما يتعلق بنمذجه مبانى منفصله سواء كانت ابراج او غير ذلك


----------



## Ahmad Hinnawi (14 يوليو 2011)

اخي المهندس هيثم ساحاول ان لا اتاخر ... ولكنني احاول ان اقدم موضوع متكامل ....

اما بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ احمد فاننا نستطيع ان نعتبر برنامج Autodesk 3D civil احد برامج الBIM الخاصة بالطرق ولكن كما تفضلت فان تركيز الشركات ما زال منصبا على الابنية والابراج بشكل اكبرلانها باختصار اكثر تعقيدا ........ 
وهناك امر اخر قد يهمك... ان هناك بعد الافكار لربط BIM مع GIS ..... 

اخوكم م. احمد


----------



## safys (16 يوليو 2011)

احنا فى انتظارك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## tarekms45 (28 أغسطس 2011)

ما شاء الله موضوع هام و خطير و ان شاء الله سوف ينتشر 
كما فى بدايات البريمافيرا كان الموضوع غريب و لكن انتشر بقوة
و اتوقع انتشار هذا الموضوع بقوة خلال السنوات القادمة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (29 أغسطس 2011)

اين من يزودنا بمعلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## شجن بغداد (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة جميعا السلام عليكم
اود ان اشير الى ان هناك في تخصص ادارةالمشاريع موضوع مهم جداااا وهو بناء قاعدة المعلومات باستخدام الانظمةالخبيرة وهناك برنامج Vangurad soft ware يساعد في بناء قاعدة المعلومات لغرض بناء الانظمة التشخيصية والتصميمية ولحل المشاكل الادارية واتخاذ القرارات مع تقديري
كليةالهندسة/ الجامعة المستنصرية


----------



## Eng-Ayad (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن توضح لنا اكثر عن الBIM و الابعاد التي تستخدمها هذه التكنولوجيا
لانه و على حد علمي ان ال BIM متعلق بماهو ابعد عن ال3D design حيث يوفر لنا ابعااد اخرى متعلقة بالزمن 4D و 5D و حتى البعد السادس


----------



## Eng-Ayad (21 أكتوبر 2011)

و حاجه ثانيه ياريت لو تزودنا ببعض التوتوريالت تعليم الAutodesk Naviworks Management لانه موضوع متعلق بالBIM ايضا


----------



## Ahmad Hinnawi (15 مارس 2012)

الرجاء من الاخوة مراجعة الرابط التالي الذي يحتوي على كل المعلومات اللازمة ....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=285705

والرابط :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=319676


----------



## ابو نابغ (25 أبريل 2012)

*ممكن نسأل عن هذا الكتاب*

سلام الاخ احمد حناوي
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة

هل لديك هذا الكتاب بصيغة ال pdf
* BIM and Construction Management: Proven Tools, Methods, and Workflows -​Brad Hardin [FONT=Times New Roman,Bold][FONT=Times New Roman,Bold][FONT=Times New Roman,Bold]– [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]2009
*
Mant thanks in advance


----------



## محمد19775 (11 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي لكن اليوتيوب لا يعمل 



Ahmad Hinnawi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الراقي واتمنى ان اتمكن من الاستفادة والافادة قدر المستطاع.....
> 
> ...


----------

